# NON-CO2 Long-term Island Scape



## George Farmer (16 Nov 2017)

Arguable my best long-term scape ever. 


Full cinematic-style video!


----------



## Enano_1 (18 Nov 2017)

Hello George, can you tell the list of plant that you use??


----------



## George Farmer (19 Nov 2017)

Enano_1 said:


> Hello George, can you tell the list of plant that you use??


Hi

Trident fern
Various crypts (can’t remember species - sorry!)
Cryptocoryne spiralis 
Anubias nana


----------



## Enano_1 (19 Nov 2017)

OMG!!! George Farmer is answering my question!!!  
I learn about Aquascaping only seeing your vids and much others but your Nature Style is the best for me after Sensei Amano

I will believe that the plants on the background with the long and slim leaves was Crinum Calamistratum 

I think that the variety trident fern give the wild touch of the ferns

Thanks for your plant list


----------



## tam (19 Nov 2017)

I love that 12 months is considered old. My parents are about to replace their 20+ year old one (under gravel heating cables etc. and all).

What do you do fert wise - I presume not a lot with the type of plants and going a month between water changes?


----------

